# Bolivar Flats/High Island



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I went to High Island and Bolivar Flats with James and Mike this morning. It was a great time and a nice day to be out shooting. High Island is a lot different in the morning. The backlight is nice, but I'm not sure I like it better than the afternoon when the sun is at your back. Here's a few:


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I really like the composition on the ones with the camera close to the ground. They are all very very good.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes it was great meeting up with Brett, John, and Mike. I must admit, if it were not for Brett and John letting me shoot with their longer lenses I would have probably come home empty handed. 70-200 is just not nearly enough for that place. The 1.4X TC made no real difference either. I think more BBSP than High Island is in my future. It was still fun and with some creative cropping I at least got a few that would be good for forum postings.
James


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Where did you see that whale beached like that. LOL!!!!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Nice pics guys. I had a good time. Brett it was good to finally get to meet you. I haven't gone through mine because I have been at a track meet all afternoon/evening.

Brett got the low angle on the birds alright.

To answer Johnnies question, that was the Bolivar Pocket. The tide was way out.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Funny I was talking to MIke I believe last night and didn't even know it was him.
I arrived late yesterday after work to get some more shots.

I agree the 70-200mm is not enough reach but I'm making do. Call me the
CROP MAMA.

I'm going to get out to the Flats one of these days soon.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*My Pics; same trip*

Here's a few of mine from the same trip.

1) Checking the nest. Yep, eggs are still there.
2) Dancing a jig trying to attract a mate.
3) BIF
4) Low tide at the Bolivar pocket.

Mike


----------



## Gatorman23 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Nice job*

Great pics


----------



## Mo's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Awesome shots. I'm going to have to get to HI pretty soon.


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice shots for sure. Glad to see some folks enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Fishphoto, Gator_Nutz and John?


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

MT Stringer at work.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

this feels like a treat  i love it when y'all get out together and then come back and share your photos of the 'scenery' 

rosesm


----------

